# Smoke coming from turbo



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I assumed that the turbo in my 2016 gen2 Cruze premier has gone bad because it's smoking from the bronze coloured area of the turbo charger after idling the car for about 3 mins. This is the first time I've actually started the car because it was damaged at the front when I purchased it and I took the engine out to get the front bodyworked. The small line that runs in front of the heat shield was bent when I bought it but I think I straightened it out pretty well...but that's an assumption. Before I go look to buy a new turbo which I know is costly I decided to ask my cruzetalk family to see if anyone can help be get to the cause and more importantly the solution. Thanks so much.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When turbos die, they die on the inside. I don't think you'd see any smoke coming from them. Out the tailpipe maybe, but not from the case. I think it's more likely something is on the outside getting burnt off. Maybe some grease left over from all the work. Or, perhaps there's a small leak.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with ChevyGuy, it is very likely a bit of oil or something got on the turbo during the engine being removed and installed and that is what you see burning off. It is not uncommon to see this anywhere on the exhaust system after engine work.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> I agree with ChevyGuy, it is very likely a bit of oil or something got on the turbo during the engine being removed and installed and that is what you see burning off. It is not uncommon to see this anywhere on the exhaust system after engine work.



Thank you to.both of you. I was so worried but after reading your responses I did further inspection and realized the smoke was actually oil burning off from the exhaust pipe and making its way up next to catalytic converter and the turbo. Thanks so so so so very much. This site has saved me yet again!!


----------

